

Show HN: ApplPi, a stochastic noise machine - logn
http://archive.org/details/ApplPi

======
n2j3
beautiful!

where's the source though?

~~~
logn
Keep an eye on this page (source not uploaded yet):
<https://github.com/hollingsworthd/ApplPi>

